# [X11] Juego de mus (abierto)

## pacmac

¿Sabeis de algun juego de mus en linux? Gracias..

----------

## kalcetoh

Puede ser muy interesante que haya uno para jugar por internet sobre todo. Se que hay poker blackjack y el solitario en 

mil versiones distintas pero nunca he encontrado nada de mus.

Pero, ¿Cómo se haría lo de las señas?.....

----------

## juanma

La verdad que nunca había pensado en un juego de mus, pero me ha parecido interesante; pese a que no se jugar ya que yo consagré mi vida deportiva al truc (otro gran juego de cartas) y al futbolín (auténtico deporte rey) la verdad que si alguien se anima a echar unas partidas a mi me molaría aprender.

Bueno, pegando una ojeada por freshmeat me he encontrado estos dos:

- jmus Construido sobre el protocolo jabber, la página está en catalán, ya que es de la asociación de usuarios de Castelldefels (castefa jeje)

- Sumus Aplicación cliente-servidor, el cliente funciona desde un applet java bien desde la consola.

¿Alguien se anima?

----------

## pacmac

Preguntaba por un juego para jugar yo solo, sin necesitar mas clientes.. En la pagina del jmus no puedo descargarme los binarios  :Sad: 

----------

## DDrDark

jugar contra el cpu no tiene emocion, luego si pierdes a kien insultas? XDDDDDDDDDDDDd

----------

